# NW ohio delta waterfowl banquet!!



## quacksmackerguide

It's here again the official Northwest Ohio Delta Waterfowl banquet!!
When: Saturday September 27, 2014
Where: Cairo sportsmans club. 668 went rd cairo oh 45820
Contact: Nate (419)302-9237

If you have never attended this is not your typical banquet. We try and make it as fun as possible and giveaway as much gear and guns as we can. This year we will have over 20 guns and lots of gear and decoys and a large youth package. Come out and support the ducks and the outdoors ticket includes membership and all-you-can-eat fish and frog legs and all you can drink!! Single $40 Couple $55 kids 15 under free bring the whole family for a good time.


----------

